# snow goose newbee



## falcon2685 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey one of my friends and I are a couple of college student that are looking to get involved in snow goose hunting and i was wondering if anyone had any god advice to bring the birds down to us. If you can help out i would really appreciate it thanks


----------



## BillR (Jan 29, 2008)

Start with page one on here and click on every subject posted. By the time you get to page ten you will know all the equipment you will need and how to put it all out.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

That's solid advice :thumb:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Best advice is don't hunt like they are canadas and be happy with what you get when you start out.

The only reason you will get skunked is if you are in completely the wrong spot, or you aren't well hidden.


----------



## &quot;V&quot;1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dont expect 100 birds a day. My last hunt three of us got 18 in two days and had a riot. Enjoy the views. The ducks bombarding the spread, the specs 10 yards above ya. It is a lot of work but a passion. Later V


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree dont go out with too much expectation. I'm in my third year chasing these white geese and trust me start small and build up every year. I started out with 100 rags and a mouth call and killed 6 snows my first year. Now I have 800 windsocks and 200 shells, silos and fullbodies and three e-callers. So my advise is the same, start with what you can and be happy with the birds you kill. Also, always keep your eyes open and learn from everything. This will help you learn faster and become a better snow hunter. Good Luck


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Start out with texas rags. they are cheap easy, and they do work. i would say an affective spread needs to be 500 or more to get them bigger groups to decoy.

MUST be hidden. they can see very well if you arent hidden or your blind is not cam'od your in for it. i like putting my read blind i made in a drain ditch 3 feet deep with little or no water in it. you coul get away with ground blinds but you need to have stubble-o-plenty.


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

if your in colledge you wont have time for serious decoys hunting. by cow silhouette and stalk up on the birds behind it. you will kill a bunch of birds. thats what i do if i dont have much time. jump a flock and you can kill 100 birds with 10 shots if you cloud shoot. If you must have decoys go with 300 texas rags and an ecaller. maybe some reelwings decoys. you throw them up in the air they fly. set them up in a huge cresent shape you will kill a bunch of birds.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

huntnfishn1 said:


> if your in colledge you wont have time for serious decoys hunting. by cow silhouette and stalk up on the birds behind it. you will kill a bunch of birds. thats what i do if i dont have much time. jump a flock and you can kill 100 birds with 10 shots if you cloud shoot. If you must have decoys go with 300 texas rags and an ecaller. maybe some reelwings decoys. you throw them up in the air they fly. set them up in a huge cresent shape you will kill a bunch of birds.


I'm in college full time, yet still find time to make it to South Dakota to "seriously" decoy geese.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

huntnfishn1 said:


> if your in colledge you wont have time for serious decoys hunting. by cow silhouette and stalk up on the birds behind it. you will kill a bunch of birds. thats what i do if i dont have much time. jump a flock and you can kill 100 birds with 10 shots if you cloud shoot. If you must have decoys go with 300 texas rags and an ecaller. maybe some reelwings decoys. you throw them up in the air they fly. set them up in a huge cresent shape you will kill a bunch of birds.


the guys in college i know that waterfowl hunt get way more time in the field than i do. :eyeroll:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

LMFAO @ HUNTFISH.

****s funny.


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

huntnfishn1 said:


> if your in colledge you wont have time for serious decoys hunting. by cow silhouette and stalk up on the birds behind it. you will kill a bunch of birds. thats what i do if i dont have much time. jump a flock and you can kill 100 birds with 10 shots if you cloud shoot. If you must have decoys go with 300 texas rags and an ecaller. maybe some reelwings decoys. you throw them up in the air they fly. set them up in a huge cresent shape you will kill a bunch of birds.


....ah im in college and i have more time to decoy snows than anybody I know....


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

RBW said:


> huntnfishn1 said:
> 
> 
> > if your in colledge you wont have time for serious decoys hunting. by cow silhouette and stalk up on the birds behind it. you will kill a bunch of birds. thats what i do if i dont have much time. jump a flock and you can kill 100 birds with 10 shots if you cloud shoot. If you must have decoys go with 300 texas rags and an ecaller. maybe some reelwings decoys. you throw them up in the air they fly. set them up in a huge cresent shape you will kill a bunch of birds.
> ...


x2


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Buy everything you can and spend every possible minute in the field you can while you are in college. It's a lot more difficult to buy toys when you're not the only one making those decisions. :beer:


----------

